# There will be a test of the generator



## cda (Nov 4, 2016)

You failed::


The full evacuation was ordered after noon, when the fire alarm system battery power ran low and backup generator didn't kick in.


http://m.mysanantonio.com/news/us/article/Paris-Las-Vegas-evacuated-due-to-hotel-casino-10591999.php


----------



## Wayne (Nov 5, 2016)

The contractor cut through the conductors for both the main switchgear and the generator.


----------

